# mm/min Anzeige mit LOGO!



## zloyduh (6 April 2011)

*Hallo Leute,*
*muss nach Kundenwunsch eine Maschine mit einer Vorschub-Anzeige in [mm/min] nachrüsten.*

*Hat jemand schon mal eine ähnliche Aufgabe mit dem LOGO! Modul gelöst??*
*Wie kann ich das umsetzen bzw. programmieren??*
*
*

*Meine Hardware:*
*LOGO! mit TD als Anzeigegerät, 
*
*Seilzuggeber 0..20mA *


----------



## Bl000b3r (6 April 2011)

In welchem Zusammenhang genau ?
Entweder es liegt daran, dass ich zu der zeit noch kein kaffee getrunken hab oder es ist wirklich etwas ungewöhnlich eine geschwindigkeit mit nem seilzuggeber zu ermitteln

Was für einen Seilzuggeber hast du genau ?


----------



## zloyduh (6 April 2011)

Also bei der Maschine handelt es sich um eine Bandsäge.


Die Vorschubgeschwindigkeit wird mittels einer Hydraulikdrossel eingestellt. 
Um die geschwindigkeit zu erfassen muss ich einen Sensor / oder ähnliches haben, da ist ein Seilzuggeber dafür bestens geeignet.


----------



## winnman (6 April 2011)

wie genau muss das ganze sein?

welche Sampling Rate brauchst du?

Ansatz:
Aktuellen Wert merken, nach entsprechender Zeit:
neuer Wert - gemerktem Wert -> Ausgeben
mit ein bisschen Skalieren und spielen mit der Zeitbasis solltest du auf halbwegs brauchbare Werte kommen.


----------



## det (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zloyduh,

wenn du ein bischen Geld überig hast, nimm ein Volumenstrommessgerät direkt hinter der Hydraulikdrossel. Die Ölmenge hier ist proportional zu deiner Geschwindigkeit. Wert einlesen, etwas skalieren, Wert ausgeben, fertig.
Genauer und besser geht net, und es können sich auch keine Messfehler durch verdreckten Seilzug o. ä. einschleichen. Mit dem Vol-Messer wird es warscheinlich genauer. Ist halt ne Preisfrage. Hier z.B. http://www.hydac.com/de-de/produkte/sensorik/volumenstromsensoren.html

Grüße Detlef


----------



## winnman (4 Mai 2011)

TE vermutlich verstorben


----------



## det (4 Mai 2011)

Sieht auch schon ganz platt aus, auf seinem Avatar.*ROFL*

Nix für ungut, spass muss sein

Grüße Detlef


----------

